# Thought everything was under control...



## Samtheham (Jan 20, 2014)

For a long time(a month and a half), I thought I had my IBS under control and I was finally living my life just fine. But yesterday, my stomach was fumbling all day and didn't let me enjoy my day. Same thing happened today but it was less stressful. This made me so upset because I thought I was on the right path but my stomach did the thing again and I just don't know what to do. Like, I felt like going to the bathroom but when I actually went, nothing came out. And it kept doing that and making me feel uncomfortable and making obnoxious noises. If anyone can relate to me, can you message me? I just want to talk to someone that knows what I'm going through because no one really understands.


----------

